# Corel Draw 9



## taunal (19. Dezember 2001)

Hi!Bin neu hier und hab ne ganz wichtige frage...ist zwar keine Frage, ist mehr ein Gefallen!
Ich hab heuer Abitur und hab als Spezialgebiet Corel Draw 9. Jetz würde ich alle user bitten, wenn jemand Beispiele oder Unterlagen hat, mir alle auf meine e-mail adresse zu schicken. Meine e-mail Adresse lautet " mauty@tango5.com "!!!Danke schon im Vorhinein!


----------



## Flame (19. Dezember 2001)

*höhö*

wenns heute hast, isses da nich a bissl spät?

naja, an was hastn gedacht?

ich kann dir schlecht bücher, hefte usw schicken.
aber ich hatte mal vor längerer zeit was angefangen.
ist aber nie fertig geworden. also net lachen.

ist aber zur 9 nich viel anders 

http://www.deeboo.de/Tutorials/Corel7_Referenz/

:FLAmE:

p.s. sag, was du brauchst und ich werd sehen, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## taunal (20. Dezember 2001)

*Re: höhö*



> _Original geschrieben von FLAmE _
> *wenns heute hast, isses da nich a bissl spät?
> 
> naja, an was hastn gedacht?
> ...



Hi!naja am liebsten wäre es mi wenn du fertige Beispiele hast + Erklärung.Oder falls du irgendwelche Homepages weißt wo Beispiele gezeigt und beschrieben werden.Das würde mir sehr sehr sehr helfen!


----------



## taunal (20. Dezember 2001)

Hi!naja am liebsten wäre es mi wenn du fertige Beispiele hast + Erklärung.Oder falls du irgendwelche Homepages weißt wo Beispiele gezeigt und beschrieben werden.Das würde mir sehr sehr sehr helfen!


----------



## Flame (21. Dezember 2001)

*bist mir*

a kleiner scherzkeks oder?  

zu was beispiele?
es gibt so viel, was man mit corel machen kann.
oder nur zum programm?

z.b.
knoten-, pfad- oder kurvenbearbeitung.
farbmanagement
textformatierung
oder was genau.

du müsstest schon ein bisschen detaillierter antworten.

seiten? hmm. ist schwer, da sich ja alle auf photoshop stürtzen.
aber schon bei corel finsde was. 

z.b.
http://www.corel.de/usergroups/index.html

:FLAmE:


----------



## taunal (23. Dezember 2001)

Das wäre echt super wenn du was machen kannst.

Ich würd einmal sagen wenn du bis spätestens Feber was hast wäre es cool.Aber falls du vorhe rschon was hast, bin ich dir natürlcih auch nicht bös !

Lg taunal


----------

